# Really Black Dog Day Yesterday



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

It throws me now when I get these "Black Dog" days - mercifully, they are really rare but by 'eck I got one - totally out of the blue yesterday and it right throws you. I don't feel so bad today - though glad I've just got a quiet one - minging about the house and walking the doggie.On my loony doctor's suggestion - I do keep a "Mood Diary" - I'm not very rigorous about it - but I do defnately notice that these bad days seem to happen mid-cycle. When I was initially diagnosed with depression (back end of 2005) - the GP ran a number of tests - and because of my age - onset of the menopause/peri-menopause was something they checked out - but I'm still very regular and apart from the odd hot flush - not really showing any signs of it yet.Do other folk who suffer - get the same sort of dip (women obviously) around certain times in their cycle?Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sue -- Sorry about your bad day... but glad you're feeling better today...It's good you've found a pattern -- then you probably could be a lil more prepared to face it and the peep around you can probably also be more prepared to be supportive of the bad days you go through... As for me, well you know, before I made that decision about my meds, my lowest point seems to coincide with my period and/or an IBS attack (the meds made my insomnia much better) -- basically anytime I'm in bad pain. And now I'm not sure about my pattern anymore (not yet at least) -- had a not-so-good day myself yesterday and hoping this'll pass and everything'll eventually get back to normal...Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Well big hugs to you my friend.Yeah, not a baddy today - despite the fact I'm still car-less. Its amazing what a dacent hair-cut can do for the morale right enough - oh and I've "discovered" Facebook - that site is more addictive than here - all sorts of faces from the dim and distant!!!You on it???I think, back to the thread - that yes, it does help if you can "make sense" of bad days - and mine seem so classically tied in with the menstrual cycle - which I why I was abit taken aback when all the blood tests came back as normal and not into the menopause or peri-menopause. I'm such a brood mare that I had been thinking it was because I wasn't pregnant. I'm sure I staved off a very bad bout back at the end of 1998/1999 by conceiving again - no, don't panic, 3 kids and a dog and being 45 is more than contraceptive enough for me!!!Hope you feel more on top of things too hun.Sue xxxx


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

This may sound really silly but when I am having an attack, I get very down. I sit down and just do a "stream of consciousness" writing. I feel better when I am done and then when I go back and read it days later I am very surprised and how desperate I was at that time. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh bless you Lillett - maybe thats a lawyer thing - exactly the same - mind, you should have seen the bleak load of codswallop I wrote when I was in hospital with depression 20 months ago!!!!!I'm much better today - and I thank god its just odd days now - not weeks and weeks on end with no sleep and little appetite (I had a lovely figure though - size 10 - seems a long way off now)!!!Thanks Lillett - hows you?Sue xxx


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Sue I've always wanted to ask because you are always so upbeat. Do you suffer from IBS D or C? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

To be honest darling - I'm abit of imposter - I started experiencing C type of symptoms about 10 years' ago - abit of bloating, trapped wind and constipation - never paid any heed to it and then, in the autumn of 2005 started panicking and got myself into a right 2 and 8 that I had bowel cancer or summat. To be honest, and I can see this now - it was the most serious downward spiral of the depression which has dogged me all my adult life but was only diagnosed in the very nasty 6 week stay in hospital after a (mercifully) failed suicide attempt when things just crowded on top of me.I am upbeat now - apart from the odd "black dog" day - like yesterday and I go down on my bended knees for good mental health. As for the IBS, its very, very mild abit of bloating and unsettled bowels - again around ovulation and say Day 1 of my period I'm abit "loose".I stay here cos of the fabbo people I've met - both in person (as in Overitnow (Mark) and Bobbie) - both lurk about the Lounge a fair bit though both have had struggles with IBS too - and of course all your wonderful folk on the board.Sue xxx


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I am sure everyone here would agree, you are a great addition so don't go anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh god bless you Lillett - I think the Judge in court today thought I'd gone bonkers - I handed him my eccentric goldfish pen rather than the papers he was expecting!!!I find after right ropey days - it takes me a day or so to get totally back to rights - still, compared to many with chronic depression, I'm a pretty lucky girl.Its great having you here too darl - found I've got abit of a soul-mate.Sue xxx


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

It probably made his day! Agreed (soul mate thing)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Think he wanted to get out on the golf course to be honest hun!!!Sue xx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry I missed supporting you on your bad day! Usually I manage to get into the lounge and that's about it for the day Not so much with the depression but my IBS acts up around ovulation. Mood wise though I fall apart with my PMS. For the 4 or 5 days leading up to my period I'm a total emotional wreck. I hate everyone, I want to divorce my husband, I want to divorce my kids, I can't stand anything or anyone and nothing at all will make me feel happy. I feel sad and weepy. It's awful







So I can empathize, although thankfully the mood seems to be at least mostly okay around mid cycle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I dunno Amy - we women are funny creatures right enough.Thanks for the kind words - I'm absolutely fine now and at least it makes some sort of sense.Sue xx


----------

